# Small Cell / Natural Cell Bees Available In Or Near Ohio?



## Will O'Brien (Feb 22, 2006)

I am moving to Ohio and will reestablish my bee yard in the Spring (have have been out of bee keeping for a couple of years). Is anyone aware of a source of small cell or natural cell nucs in Ohio, or the general great lakes area? I am willing to drive a long way, or have them shipped. My main criteria is the cell size and that they are aclamated to the heavy winter. Any guidance that you can provide will be very appreciated.

Will


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

What part of Ohio and how many nucs you wanting?


----------



## Will O'Brien (Feb 22, 2006)

I will be in Cleveland and wanting to get about 6 or 8 nucs next spring. These can be hard so I figures that it is not too early to start looking.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

try him Dan Williams
Williams Honey Bees
Frankfort, Ohio 
[email protected] (best way to contact me)
740-703-3941


----------



## Will O'Brien (Feb 22, 2006)

That is great Wade, thank you very much. I will contact him. My daughter will be going to school in Columbus and Frankfort is just past that, so it will make for a good little trip this Spring.

By the way, in Carolina people start establishing their hives on the first week of April. When do you all do it in Ohio?

Thanks again,


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Will O'Brien said:


> That is great Wade, thank you very much. I will contact him. My daughter will be going to school in Columbus and Frankfort is just past that, so it will make for a good little trip this Spring.
> 
> By the way, in Carolina people start establishing their hives on the first week of April. When do you all do it in Ohio?
> 
> Thanks again,


April is about right you may get overwintered nucs in march if the weather is right


----------



## Walter Lawler (Apr 12, 2013)

Will, I live just west of Dan and he is in our club. Great guy. We were not able to get our packages til May 12th this year and it was difficult to hive them because of the weather, this is my first year beekeeping. If I recall last year would have been better in the spring , but we had drought in summer. I'm in SE part of chillicothe, little town called Richmond Dale. I started with 3 hives, 1 took off right after hiving and workers went into other 2 hives which I split once, so I have 3 now. I decided to go treatment free and have been reading here about all the options (small cell etc) I really don't know what foundation I have it came with the 3 hives I bought. There is a gentleman in Canal winchester that sell woodenware from Kellys and gets his bees from georgia. if you are interested I'll give you his name and #. Canal is close to columbus. These are just people I met through our club. Others sell nucs and queens when available (local ones) I don't know cell size, but they treat.

Walt

PS I also just moved here Dec 2011. Scioto valley beekeepers is the club they all belong to, they have a website as does Dan. His: williamshoneybees.web.com


----------

